# The Beetle Sunshine Tour 2013 starts...



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

Live!

>>> www.dzulko.de/webcam1.html ...


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Look!*

There is a Beetle:










*Punch Buggy!*


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

:thumbup:Would love to attend the Sunshine Tour in Germany some day. I miss my old Homeland. 

Looks like a great place to Meet up with fellow Beetle owners. Right on the Beach. 

Hey, we should arrange a Sunshine tour here in the states. Meet up at Daytona Beach, Florida.
Why should the Harley Riders have all the fun. Let's have a Beetle Invasion.


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*A new record!*

Official press release:
"
414 special Beetles rock the Baltic Sea Shores 

RECORD participation at the ninth Beetle Sunshine Tour

Special guests: Motoring TV Celeb Sidney Hoffmann and The “Voice of Germany” duo Nathalie Dorra and Ole Soul

Wolfsburg/Travemuende, 17 August 2013 - They come with neon wheels, as pick-up trucks and race versions: 414 Beetles in all possible derivatives meet this weekend at the largest gathering of fans of all 'round' Volkswagen models (Beetle, New Beetle and The Beetle). Special guests: German Motoring Television Celeb Sidney Hoffmann (Die PS Profis, Sport1) and the Luebeck-based “Voice of Germany” duo Nathalie Dorra and Ole “Soul” Feddersen, who performed on stage at this open air party at the Baltic Coast.

With many thousand visitors, the tour is the largest private meeting of Beetle lovers of all three Volkswagen generations. The “most beautiful beach Beetle of the Year” was chosen by jurors: The 2013 title went to Marthe and Magnus Schwarz from Neustadt/Holstein. Their convertible in a knitted robe has been chosen among the hundreds of round Volkswagen vehicles hailing from six decades, which come from all across Europe to the event, was. “It took us seven months and 40 kilograms of wool to create this, it’s been so much fun!”, says Marthe. “It’s been a tough decision to pick only one most beautiful Beetle,” says Gaby Kraft, who organizes Beetle Sunshinetour ever since 2004.

One of the specialties of the Sunshine Tour is that not only the cars put on fancy costumes but the visitors do as well. Whether glamour Beetle, rock 'n' roll Beetle, wedding Beetle, beach Beetle, 007 Beetle or Charleston Beetle – the best idea and realization are what matters.

On a second stage, a trio was having its grand debut: The new iBeetle from Volkswagen, which has its European premiere at the event, were presented alongside the Beetle Cabrio Exclusive of Volkswagen R GmbH, and the Beetle GSR, in a limited edition of only 3,500 vehicles.
"

(Source: www.volkswagen-media-services.com)


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Video!*

Beetle-Worm:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

IndyTTom said:


> :thumbup:Would love to attend the Sunshine Tour in Germany some day. I miss my old Homeland.
> 
> Looks like a great place to Meet up with fellow Beetle owners. Right on the Beach.
> 
> ...


I'm in, I used to love winter jam, but the promoters became greedy and ruined it now all we have is fixx fest in November.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd be down! I'm only an hour and half away

For those interested, there is a beetle show (it's small and mainly old school bugs but) in Daytona in September at the flea market grounds. Gone the last few years and always had a good time. Think it's the 21st IIRC. Wana try to take both bugs to it this year


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

A US version would be awesome! I drove to to Winterjam a few times, and it started to suck towards the end. It was a GREAT event in its infancy.
Had my Fusion down there one year, and bus the next two.
I'd love to roll the Beetle to Florida (or where ever)


----------

